# VAS 505x Series Diagnostic and Programming Tools



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool*

All VW dealerships should have a special tool called a VAS 5051. There is a smaller, mobile version of this tool that is called a VAS 5052. The 5052 is more easily portable and can be taken in the car for test drives, etc.
I mentioned use of this tool in a thread that CoolWhiteWolfsburg started, where he mentioned fuel gauge problems in a Phaeton. That thread is here: V8 Gas gauge problems.
I think it is useful for us, as Phaeton owners, to be aware of amazing capabilities of this diagnostic and programming tool. Below are a few photos that show the tool, the kind of information it can pull out of the car, and how it is used.
*VAS 5051 plugged into my Phaeton*








*VAS 5051 booting up*








*Where it connects*
It's a two second job to connect the 5051 to the vehicle. No dis-assembly is required.








*Main Menu*
Note the choices available to have the computer complete 'Vehicle Self-Diagnosis', and also to help the technician find the problem via "Guided Fault Finding".








*Example of Complete Self-Diagnosis (in progress)*
This is my car. The 11 faults in the air conditioning and heating electronics were all traced to a single bad ground connection.








*The tool will identify the exact location of a fault with remarkable precision*
This particular fault was causing my nav system to occasionally lose track of where it was when driving in underground garages, although I never noticed any problems with the speedometer.








*Here is where programming changes are made*
This screen shows the coding for my instrument cluster before changes were made to get rid of the seat belt warning chime and the 'driver door open with key in ignition' warning chime. There is more information about this programming change at these threads: How to get rid of the seat belt warning message and chime and How to get rid of the "Key in Ignition" warning chime (Changing Country Code)








I think it makes sense to take your Phaeton to a dealer who has the correct tools. A VAG-COM cannot substitute for a VAS 5051 - it lacks the guided fault finding and the self-diagnosis capability. I'm not putting down Ross-Tech's product - in fact, I've ordered a VAG-COM for my own home use - but realistically, there can be no comparison between a $400 product that runs on a laptop, and a $20,000+ product that is made by VW, strictly for VW's.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool (PanEuropean)*

Here is a link to a post that shows a picture of a VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool: click here. The 5052 has similar functionality to the 5051 diagnostic scan tool, however, the 5052 is portable and can be taken out on test drives so as to observe various functions of the car while it is being driven.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool (PanEuropean)*

Below are pictures of the VAS 5051B diagnostic scan tool and the VAS 5053 diagnostic scan tool.
The 5051B is the successor to the 5051. It is based on a more recent Windows operating system than the original 5051, and has much more modern (more powerful, faster) hardware. Thus, it runs faster than the 5051. The original 5051 is still a useful tool, but it is kind of slow, a bit like using a computer with a 386 processor in it. The 5051B is more of a 'state of the art' machine.
The much smaller 5053 diagnostic scan tool shown at the bottom is an evolution of the 5052. It is portable. It doesn't really replace the 5051B or 5052, rather, it compliments the product range by offering a smaller, less expensive diagnostic scan tool that doesn't have all the bells and whistles that the 5051B and 5052 have. The 5053 is in use in Europe, however, I don't think it has been introduced in North America yet.
Michael
*VAS 5051B Diagnostic Scan Tool*
















*VAS 5053 Diagnostic Scan Tool*


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The 5053 is in use in Europe, however, I don't think it has been introduced in North America yet.

I don't believe this is in use in the NAR as of yet...it looks very handy, though!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool (chrisj428)*

Michael, as requested a "better" image from the 5053.









_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_it looks very handy, though!

From the actual size it is, but the user interface is not fully scaled to the small screen and once in a while you run into some things where you can't read all the stuff because it's simply not being shown correctly. Regarding the speed, it's slower than the 5052/5051B and I rarely use it at all.
Another point that doesn't make it worth the money, it does NOT support guided fault finding - only standard self diagnostics and some guided functions.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool (Theresias)*

Thanks very much for adding that additional information, Sebastian.
Michael


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool (PanEuropean)*

Michael, please could you re-host these pics.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool (paddyh)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## stephaneleclerc (Jun 23, 2009)

*Where is the plug for the programming tool (Scaner)?*

I cannot locate where the outlet is located for the scaner.
Regards,
Stephane


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Where is the plug for the programming tool (Scaner)? (stephaneleclerc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stephaneleclerc* »_I cannot locate where the outlet is located for the scaner.
Regards,
Stephane


Hi Stephane!
The Diagnostic Port for the scanner should be where we press the parking brake down with our left foot.. It's a purple connector/port, that looks like this: 








So I went downstairs to take this (sorry for the blur, BlackBerry camera's are not the best). 
It's under the steering wheel, and fuse area.. Use your hand to follow the parking brake upward. It's tucked up there, you'll see it.. It's not in a obvious area.
Thanks!


_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 6:39 PM 11-4-2009_


----------



## stephaneleclerc (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Where is the plug for the programming tool (VWGlf00GL)*

Thank you very much for your qucik reply!
I did managed to find it but my scanner I borrowed frommy friend does not work (VAG 5053 for udi and VW).
Is this scanner compatible for the Phaeton?
Thanks,
Stephane


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Where is the plug for the programming tool (stephaneleclerc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stephaneleclerc* »_Thank you very much for your qucik reply!
I did managed to find it but my scanner I borrowed from my friend does not work (VAG 5053 for udi and VW).
Is this scanner compatible for the Phaeton?
Thanks,
Stephane


Hi Stephane!
That I don't know.. I did a quick Google search, and found the following:
VAG5053 is a powerful, affordable handy scanner designed for all VW, AUDI, SKODA, and SEAT vehicles. It is small in size, robust in design, competitive in price and easy to use. With only 10% of the cost of a large special tool, it can nearly do the same work as that of a VAG1551/1552. This is a stand alone unit; it does not need a laptop computer to operate.
http://www.myacrobatpdf.com/82....html
http://www.gasgoo.com/auto-par....html
It _should_ work, but you may want to wait for the experts on this one..


_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 6:49 PM 11-4-2009_


----------



## stephaneleclerc (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Where is the plug for the programming tool (VWGlf00GL)*

Thank you very much for your help!
I really appreciate.
Regards,
Stephane







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Where is the plug for the programming tool (stephaneleclerc)*

It's almost certainly not compatible with the Phaeton. You need the HEX+CAN cable. ross-tech.com sell them, but they're not cheap. I spent some time investigating the cheapest way of getting the right cable & software and couldn't find any on Ebay that would work. I did eventually email one of the Hong Kong outlets and risked a highly dubious Paypal transaction outside of Ebay, without really knowing what I needed (the whole cable/software/protocol thing is confusing as hell, and I'm a programmer!). The result was surprisingly perfect, I got a fully-functional cable for $55.


----------



## SteneB (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Where is the plug for the programming tool (invisiblewave)*

Maybe this tool is compatible? In that case it would be nice for all the iPhone-users out there...
http://www.devtoaster.com/products/rev/


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Where is the plug for the programming tool (SteneB)*

I doubt it. That looks like a standard ODBII thing. Plus it's for the iPhone which can't be good! Android is the future! Also, the VAG COM software is EXTREMELY comprehensive, it's not a simple "engine output & code reset" thing, you can literally reprogram the entire vehicle with it (should you want to try!). I can supply the contact details for the outfit I bought one from if you want to im/email me (I don't know exactly how that works in this forum). They were very responsive and the delivery was fast. All it took was the balls to just send $55 to someone I'd never heard of in Hong Kong!


----------



## VAS_guru (Aug 29, 2011)

*Vas 5052*

Hi all, Im looking to sell my VAS5052 
with base, cables and software. In great working condition 

PM me for more details


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Robert.Vangeenen (Sep 29, 2005)

Yesterday I came across a site that hosts just about all Self Service Programs (SSP) in all languages that were ever published. This particular one is relevant to the topic: 

*SSP 295*

As well as this one:

*SSP 202*

I ordered a used one off eBay to play around with. That's the 5051. It's still in transit.

- Robert


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

That's great, Robert. 

I favorited the site. How far back does the VAS 5051 go?

I'd like to get the VAS that was being used when my '88 Scirocco was new. 

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

VW still has accessories for VAS5051



https://vw.snapon.com/Search.aspx?searchLink=false&keyword=VAS5051



Lots of stuff on eBay also:






VAS5051 | eBay


Vind fantastische aanbiedingen voor VAS5051. Winkel met vertrouwen.



www.ebay.nl





Have fun, Robert.


----------



## Robert.Vangeenen (Sep 29, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> VW still has accessories for VAS5051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric! I'll report back anything worth sharing.


----------



## Robert.Vangeenen (Sep 29, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> That's great, Robert.
> 
> I favorited the site. How far back does the VAS 5051 go?
> 
> ...


Something like this I suspect.


----------

